# Ferrets not eating



## sp91 (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi all,

I currently have 2 albino kits (roughly 4.5 months), up until around 2-3 days ago they'd been absolutely fine with no issues. 

However we tried to feed them chicken drumsticks on Monday which they just wouldn't touch (we assumed they just didn't like them) so we moved them back to foods we know they seem to love (liver etc), but to no avail, they're sort of nibbling at food but not eating in the way they did before.

Everything else about their behaviour is as normal, they're still incredibly playful, they're drinking water, they love running around outside of their cage, just they're not eating what they would normally.

This is obviously becoming a little concerning for my partner and I, does anyone have any tips / thoughts?


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

They just might not be hungry, I know mine sometimes have days where they hardly eat but everything else remains the same as in behaviours and moods.
What is their usual diet?


----------



## sp91 (Dec 7, 2016)

They're on a raw meat diet, usually a mix of chicken breast, chicken wings, diced beef and liver.

If it was just a day I'd not be too concerned, but this has been going on for quite a few days now hence the concern, going to keep watching them and see if they start eating again by the weekend


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

If they're not eating by Saturday then I'd book yourself a trip to the vet for next week.


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

That is a concern, but as you say they seem well in themselves so it's probably nothing much - perhaps they've got a stash of food you haven't found yet? Do they feel like they've lost weight? I would echo the advice above to give them another day or two, then take them to the vet, just in case. 

I often find ferrets who don't want to eat will sometimes take food from my hand, they seem to see it as a treat. Also, if they really don't feel like eating, Royal Canin convalescence support powder - canine/feline version (from vet or online pet shops) is usually irresistible to ferrets. I use it for hiding all types of medication or when one just seems under the weather, has a runny tummy etc. It's not good for long term nutrition, but to get them eating again and just a general perk up it's great stuff. I mix it with warm water, double cream consistency for hiding meds, or quite dilute for a general pick-me-up.


----------

